# Missing boarder, what to do?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

foxspm said:


> Hi My friend is keeping her horse at my barn. For about a year she has helped and agreed to pay for her horse and rent. She stopped coming. I was told she was "sick" and that was three months ago. I can not afford to feed her horse. She is not an official partner, she is a friend but I cannot get in touch with her. I think she is in a place where she can not make phone calls. I feel bad but financially its hard to pay for another horse.


I would mail her a registered letter so you have proof you tried to contact her. Any relatives you can find? If no luck at some point you would have to sell it or turn it over to the humane society. If you had the money I would get a lawyers advice but doesn't sound like that is an option.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I agree with sending a letter to the last known address, if she's say in a hospital or something, then someone else should be in charge of dealing with things for her, and should be able to either get the letter to her, or take care of it themselves. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt, but at the same time, she should have contacted you herself, or had someone else in charge contact you, and make arrangements for the horse. After sending the certified letter, I would wait a week or so, see if you get any response, and then hopefully others will have an idea of what you can do legally with the horse if no contact can be made. Best of luck to you. Its hard getting after a friend, but if you can't afford to take care of two horses, one thats not even yours, then you need to do what you need to do to get that horse off your plate financially.


----------



## furandfeather (Jan 4, 2011)

hi,send her a letter recorded so you no she gets it ,suggesting she loan the horse out to stay at your barn that way you keep your friendship good luck.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If the letter doesn't go through run an add in the paper.


----------



## foxspm (Aug 2, 2010)

wow you all have been great thanks and I do appreciate any ideas


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you know where she lives, can you go over to her house? Or where she works? 
Sounds like she probably can't afford the horse either and she is just dumping on you.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You need to look up what is required to file a stableman's lien in your area. Then proceed as the requirements say.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

If I have not recieved board in 3 months i send them a notice of payment and a posable warning of sale, I gave one horse away last year when i kept gettng the run a round, turned out the man was on welfare.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree about looking into a lien. Also, I would send a certified letter, as well as post an add in the paper (and keep a copy of it as proof) you can also post an add in the missed connections section of Craigslist, or a similar site of your area. I would do all three of those.

Also, write it down. My mom works for the state (as a human caregiver) and I am a licensed security officer (I have also worked small claims collections). All 3 positions we were trained for (what we call) C Ya papers (cover your @ss) lol. Because "if its not written down, it didnt happen". Your best defense is to be well documented.

Also, who said your friend is "sick"? Keep in contact with them. If your friend is in a situation that makes them unable to be in contact with you, such as a coma, jail or prison, then somebody has to have control of their assets. Either a Power of Attorney, or a case worker or Lawyer. That is who you need to find.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foxspm (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi thanks all I did get in touch with someone that is handling her things. Thank you for your help I feel the situation is now under control


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd say lease the horse to someone. If you cannot afford the horse but still want to keep it for your friend that would be a good idea. You should probably send her letter or email to make sure she is aware of what you are going to do. Make it clear on the letter so you at least have some sort of agreement on paper. This way you would still legally own the horse, but someone else could enjoy it, along with take care of it, house it, and pay for it. :3


----------

